# Welcher Stream-Server ist am besten?



## Rufus_Ger (13. Juni 2004)

Hiho 

 Ich hab' mir da mal wider was in den Kopf gesetzt :  

Ich will ein Stream-Server, der Video und Musik in meinem LAN zu Hause bereitstellt, damit ich z.B. in der ganzen Wohnung an allen Rechnern das gleiche Lied hören kann!

 Nun meine Fragen : 


Was für Formate können mit einem Stream-Server überhaupt bereitgestellt werden? Oder kommt es immer auf den Server an?
Welche Server sind für UNIX und welche für Windows zu empfehlen? Oder sollte man sich gleich für UNIX entscheiden?
Wieviel Ram sollte der Server min. haben? (CPU 1700+,  Netz 100MBit's/s)
Gibt es auch welche die Playlisten abspielen, oder muss da immer ein Stream gestartet werden (also über Remotezugriff)?
Und welche Clients sind zu empfehlen? Oder sind Video-LAN-Client und Winamp schon ausreichend?

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps schon im vorraus!
_____________________________


----------



## Rufus_Ger (24. Juni 2004)

*Bin ich hier total falsch?*

Hiho,

ich habe gehofft, ich bekomme hier eine Antwort! Aber mir kommt es langsam so vor, dass ich im falschen Forum bin! 

11ter Tag, aber noch keine Antwort!

Weiss wenigstens jemand, wo man sich dafür informieren kann?

Ciao


----------



## dGTerminator (20. Juli 2004)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob du jetzt online oder nur im Netzwerk streamen möchtest. Ich denke aber mal, das du keine 20-40 € im monat zahlen möchtest nur im Netzwerk streamen zu können. Da ich mich selbst vor einem Tag damit beschäftigt habe, bzw. immer noch tue  und versuche mein eigenen Streamserver zu erstellen habe ich folgende Seite benutzt, die für mcih hilfreich war.
Radiosites.de 

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.


----------



## Rufus_Ger (20. Juli 2004)

*Stream-Server*

Hiho 

Erstmal vielen vielen Dank für deine Infos. 

Ich habe das mit Winamp & Shoutcast auch versucht, aber eben habe ich gelesen warum es nicht funktionieren konnte! ( Firewall ) 

Ich habe mich auch am VLS (Video Lan Server) unter Linux versucht.
Meines Erachtens habe ich den auch korrekt zum laufen gebracht, 
aber wieder konnte ich mit den anderen Rechnern nicht empfangen! 
Vielleicht liegt das auch an unserem Sicherheitswahn

Wie kommst Du eigentlich auf 20-40€ / Monat für das interne Netz? 
Oder hast Du die extra Internetleitung für den Stream-Server gemeint?

_____


----------

